# new guy



## tommo1971 (Jun 5, 2011)

hello everybody my name is paul and i,m pleased to be a part of this site hopefully now i,ll get straight answers to my questions


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*tommo1971* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## jsmithstone12 (Jun 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcom to the boards!!


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Casey21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Acee (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## svansig (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to an incredible source for research and information


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## dubz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey there! You might wanna edit out your name. Spend some time reading the stickies before you ask a bunch of questions though


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

hey


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

